
What It Looks Like When Men Are Allowed to Take 480 Days of Paternity Leave - gmays
http://www.buzzfeed.com/lynzybilling/this-is-what-it-looks-like-when-men-are-allowed-to-take-60-d#.hn7bR00rB
======
gmays
Not a Buzzfeed fan, but I came across this and it has a good message.

------
YuriNiyazov
In USA, most of that is construed as child porn.

